# Samsung Galaxy S2 freezing



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2012)

Got a Galaxy S2 last week. Nice phone, but it crashes and freezes a lot. My HTC Desire never did.

Any solutions? Is it a known issue with the S2?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you loaded up a ton of iffy apps? Is it freezing doing anything in particular?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 11, 2012)

I've got a few apps on, none particularly iffy. The web browser seems to crash a bit. It did occasionally on my Desire, but it wouldn't take the OS with it.


----------



## Mr Smin (Dec 11, 2012)

Latest OS updates?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2012)

If you've just got it, I'd try a hard reset. Maybe an OS update didn't 'take' properly.


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 12, 2012)

If the hard reset doesn't work, or clearing the cache of the browser doesn't work, then as here are older apps that don't play nicely with Android 4.04 (which is what I presume the S2 is running).   It might be that. 

Bit of an arse, but you might have to uninstall all non-stock apps, and re-install 'em one by one until you get the offending app.


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 12, 2012)

Won't a hard reset lose all my apps and data?


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 13, 2012)

apps no (google will just redownload 'em), data yes.   Back up the data to a pc or a mac.


----------

